

Show HN: Work remotely - userium
http://siderly.com/

======
userium
Just finished our launch page, please let me know what you think about it!

~~~
herval
Honest feedback: why would I give you my email?

\- there's dozens of free sources of remote jobs out there - what will you
offer that they don't?

\- you mention paying something after 3 months. Pay for what? How much?

\- there's ZERO information on what you'll do (or at least a pitch on how you
think you'll help me in any way)

\- Basically I can't tell if you're selling a job board, recruiting work,
elance style portal or something else entirely...

~~~
userium
This was actually very helpful, thanks! It's hard to design a good launch
page. Will try to clarify it. Basically, it's a site dedicated for remote
workers, to help them promote their skills for companies.

------
jbverschoor
Yeah sorry. Seen to many landing pages

